
Ask HN: Best Place to Sell Website with No Revenue, but Significant Value? - zschuessler
Hi friends, I recently tried selling a side project of mine I don&#x27;t have time for anymore, because of another project&#x27;s success.<p>I tried selling on Flippa, but they won&#x27;t take a website that doesn&#x27;t have revenue (at least, selling over a certain amount)<p>The project has thousands of dev and design hours in it. It&#x27;s worth at least $10k, even after heavily discounting it. It&#x27;d be a shame to just throw it away, does anyone know of a good place I could post it to get that number?<p>Unfortunately open sourcing it isn&#x27;t an option.<p>Thanks in advance, cheers.
======
davismwfl
Speaking from experience on both sides of the transaction.

$0/revenue means every $1 in price has to be justified by something that is
not your time.

Do you have users now, just non-paying? How many users? Do you have a
monetization strategy? Have you tested if people will pay for it? Have you
tested price points to value your customers? Without any of that, in my
experience you are looking at more like $1-5k with every dollar having to be
justified by something other than your time or you having hired a designer to
do some work for you.

There are of course exceptions, and I mean no offense, it is just the
economics of how deals work. Your time in design & development won't justify
much of a sales price without you having proven there is a market and
opportunity.

------
devkabiir
_If you can 't sell it as a whole, sell it in pieces._

Now, you know you have spent a lot of hours on building your project which
means it's likely you solved some problems that other people with similar
interests and projects may have faced or are still facing. If you already have
a solution for for a problem, try selling it.

If you aren't able to sell it and If open sourcing is possible for that part
of your codebase that solves a problem then you could try getting
sponsors/donations/etc and GitHub recently introduced that. This will allow
you to showcase your skills and worth for your "code". I say "code" because
that's all that it is to me. I don't know what it does, I don't know how
maintainable it is, I don't know if it's well tested. It's very hard to sell
just "code" based on "work hours".

Now using this approach, you might just be able to establish some worth for
your whole project by advertising it as, _Uses the popular, scalable and
battle tested "your open sourced code" \- also by me_

Now I'm not sure how useful these things might be to you. Just my two cents.
Good luck.

------
ziddoap
Investing value into something does not mean that it is worth that amount,
unfortunately.

I am intensely curious to what would make a website worth "at least" $10,000
while generating no revenue and is not being actively used. Is it just the
name that's worth the money? If so, I fail to see the significance of dev and
design time.

Do you have a specific target market for the website? What would a potential
buyer of your website be looking for, such that when they came across your
website they said "that checks all the boxes"? (and, presumably, they would be
saying "holy smokes that'll save us 10's of thousands in design time!")

Without revenue, what are you offering beyond "a website"? In the case that
you have set a realistic price, were you as terse with your description of the
website while trying to sell on Flippa?

------
Whoaa512
Could you define the "Significant Value"? If there's no revenue, what are it's
potential avenues for extracting value from it?

Is it a side project with a validated market that you've built a prototype for
but don't have customers?

When attempting to sell a side project, there usually needs to be indications
that it will return some money at some point.

------
Kazooie_Bird
How did you compute $10,000?

